# AMD im Aufwind, Brazos Netbook auf Saturn Titelseite!



## michelthemaster (1. August 2011)

*AMD im Aufwind, Brazos Netbook auf Saturn Titelseite!*
​



Hallo liebe Hardwarefreunde, das was vor einiger Zeit noch unmöglich schien, ist geschehen!

Als ich mal wieder die Zeitung durchwühlte, stieß ich auf das neue Saturnblatt und konnte meinen Augen nicht trauen, ein AMD auf der Titelseite? Doch seht selbst, Bilder sind im Anhang zu finden 

Bei dem Gerät handelt es sich um das Compaq Presario CQ57-210SG. 

Dies scheint nun der nächste Schritt zu sein, nachdem Media Markt und Co. bereits vor einigen Wochen anfing, AMD basierte Computer und Notebooks/Netbooks anzubieten. Das es sich bei gesagten Gerät um eines basierenden auf der Brazos Plattform handelt, ist dabei nicht sonderlich verwunderlich, sind es doch die Apus, die sich gerade bei AMD besonders großer Beliebtheit erfreuen und der Konkurenz aus dem Hause Intel mit ihrem Atom den Rang ablaufen. 

Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass dieser Trend weiter anhält und die langerwartete Bulldozer CPU dann auch endlich im September auf den Markt erscheint.


Gruß

Micha


Meine Meinung: Ich bin trotz all der Veränderungen in letzter Zeit bei Media Markt und Saturn doch erstaunt, dass es ein AMD aufs Titelblatt geschafft hat. Genau diese Art von Werbung braucht AMD, um die überlegenen Netbook Apus an den (Otto-Normal-)Verbraucher zu bringen.


----------



## Skysnake (1. August 2011)

Ja hab ich auch gesehen 

Leider ist es der C-50  Wäre es der E350, hätte ich das Ding sofort gekauft zu dem Preis. Mein alter Laptop ist futsch -.-


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (1. August 2011)

Na, das ist doch schon mal was! 
Der Brazos scheint ordentlich was zu reißen im Netbooksegment. Ich hab einem Freund auch ein Subnotebook mit Brazos empfohlen und der scheint bisher ziemlich zufrieden damit zu sein...


----------



## _Fusion_ (1. August 2011)

Die neuen APU's sind ja auch geniale Teile

Eine E-350 APU hat den Core i3 530 in meinem *Multimedia-, Internet und Office PC* (nicht Spiele-PC) ersetzt, 
weil er mir einfach zu überdimensioniert vorkam. Media Monkey, Firefox,  Office 2010 usw. konnten die Power dieses Teiles einfach nicht  ausnutzen.

(Außerdem wollte ich diesen neuen, wichtigen Meilenstein seit der Einführung von Mehrkernprozessoren, endlich austesten...)

Am Anfang war ich in Sorge das das ganze System mit der Geschwindigkeit  einer Schnecke laufen würde - doch dem ist nicht so. Eventuell lädt  mal ein Fenster länger und 7zip braucht auch einige Sekunden mehr als  vorher,
aber das war es auch schon - kann keinen Unterschied mehr feststellen,  nach drei Wochen. Außer der unnatürlich niedrigen Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. August 2011)

"Gefällt mir" 

Mehr muss ich nicht sagen !


----------



## Apfelringo (1. August 2011)

Habe mir auch schon überlegt so ein E 350 Netbook zu holen....


----------



## TheMF6265 (1. August 2011)

ich denke ich warte noch ein wenig, aber im mobilen Segment können die APUs ihre Stärken einfach voll ausspielen, wenn die Software dann noch mehr darauf optimiert wird, Aufgaben auf die Graka auszulagen schlagen die Dinger erst richtig ein


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. August 2011)

War ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten


----------



## Placebo (1. August 2011)

Das schaut so... unnatürlich aus


----------



## hotfirefox (1. August 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Leider ist es der C-50  Wäre es der E350, hätte ich das Ding sofort gekauft zu dem Preis. Mein alter Laptop ist futsch -.-


 Dito


----------



## mixxed_up (2. August 2011)

Dafür dass nur ein C-50 und 2 GB RAM drin sind ist das Teil ziemlich teuer. 

Mein Netbook hat den E-350 und 3 GB RAM für nur 269 €.  

Nur das Betriebssystem fehlt, hat man im Normalfall aber rumliegen. Und die Festplatte ist etwas kleiner. Für 10 € weniger als dem Preis des Saturn Netbooks gibts das genannte aber mit 4 GB RAM und 320 GB Festplatte. 

Lenovo IdeaPad S205 M632GGE - 3GB RAM

AKTION: Lenovo IdeaPad S205 M632LGE - 4 GB RAM


----------



## MG42 (2. August 2011)

Gut, dass AMD salonfähig wird, aber wer wirklich was Gutes will, verzichtet auf die Hypemörte wenn er zu faul oder nicht fähig dazu ist sich was anstängides zusammenzuschustern...


----------



## Krautmaster (2. August 2011)

Netbook ja, aber ein 15"er mit einem C-50 ist einfach nur Fail, auch wenn er 299€ kostet.

Bei uns Deutschen kam dieser ultimativst Billig Kram noch nie wirklich an.

Besser wäre ein Llano 13"für 400€ auf der Titelseite. Nur wo bleiben diese Llano Teile?


----------



## Roostar (2. August 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dafür dass nur ein C-50 und 2 GB RAM drin sind ist das Teil ziemlich teuer.
> 
> Mein Netbook hat den E-350 und 3 GB RAM für nur 269 €.
> 
> ...



Servus, 

hab, als ich das Angebot von Saturn in den Fingern hatte, mir das Gerät im Saturn mal aus der Nähe angeschaut. Mir fehlte da tasächlich der HDMI-Ausgang, und die Tastatur sagte mir nicht so zu. Bezüglich des C50 war ich dann auch eher skeptisch. Habe mir jetz auch das S205 von Cyberport bestellt  als Student krieg ich Win 7 kostenlos  und so spart man doch sehr viel wenn das Netbook/Notebook ohne Betriebssystem daherkommt. Bin mal gespannt, das Lenovo is ja schon nen schickes Teil


----------



## Thunderstom (2. August 2011)

Das S205 hatte ich auch mal, habe es aber wieder zurückgeschickt, da es mir zusehr spiegelte...

Jetzt erwarte ich das x121e was ja quasi das Business e-350 von lenovo sein wird


----------

